# anyone booked mobile home in France direct?



## 4th estate (20 Oct 2008)

Has anyone ever booked a mobile home direct (i.e. not Keycamp etc.) on a decent site with entertainment? Two kids 5 and 3 and worn out mammy and daddy!

Just thinking it might work out better to book direct, and I wonder if anyone has the website names of any FRENCH companies. Thinking of southern Brittany or around St. Jean de Monts.

I have had a good look on the web, but keep getting the English sites with prices quoted in sterling.

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## huskerdu (20 Oct 2008)

I booked this campsite directly. It was great and the prices were
much better than Keycamp. One issue is that when you book direct,
they only allow checkin and out at weekends, which does not tally
with the direct ferry times from Ireland. 

http://www.stgilles.fr


----------



## macnas (20 Oct 2008)

Lots available at www.francecamping.com 

   for example 

 [broken link removed]


----------



## vandriver (20 Oct 2008)

Get the popular brochures ,select campsites you like and google them.A good few have websites with direct booking facilities and you should save €s


----------



## extopia (20 Oct 2008)

I booked [broken link removed] in the South of France a few years ago, was very good, great facilities though a bit off the beaten track.


----------



## jem (20 Oct 2008)

Have a look at the treads linked to earlier
info@campinglelittoral.com

zagarella@wanadoo.fr

stayed in both major savings compaired to keycamp.


----------



## Perplexed (21 Oct 2008)

We stayed in [broken link removed] recently & would heartily recommend it.

Well kept site & quite reasonable for a chalet.


----------



## STONEMAD (25 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I have just booked a holiday with Siblu holidays.  Their prices are quoted in sterling but are a lot cheaper than Keycamp or other websites.  They get good reviews on Trip Advisor as well.

Regards


----------



## divadsnilloc (27 Oct 2008)

We stayed in Le Ruisseau in Soth West France, Ryanair fly into Biarittz and no more than a 15 min drive to campsite. Loads of activities for kids and in general a very nice site. (www.camping-*le*-*ruisseau*.fr)


----------



## deli (31 Oct 2008)

Hi,
We have on several occasions booked campsites direct rather than a tour operator, one which has worked out well for us is La sirene, Argeles sur mer; I know its further down than you had planned buts its got great facilities. You can fly to Carcassonne or Girona with Ryanair. We have being there twice already and have booked for next year again. We have 2 kids aged 10 and 6, they love it. 
We have found that by booking direct, you get better mobiles in better pitches and usually with a deck. Below are two links, one direct to the site and the other to a small operator based in Cork who rents out privately owned mobiles on this site, as far as i can make out the prices are similar. Also be aware, this site is a bit on the expensive side, but its a 4* site with great facilities.
www.camping-lasirene.fr


----------



## Irish Guru (31 Oct 2008)

We have been to 'Le Grande Metairie' in Carnac on a number of occasions and think it is a wonderful site especially for kids. It is a good area for adults too, but to make the most of it you will need a car.

We booked this site directly and through holiday companies. I founf Kelair to be the best and there was little or no difference in price between them and direct booking. They have the advantage of kids club, campsite rep, activity centre and a games and book hut.

I would go the Kelair route if I were you, for so little extra (about €25) you get a lot estra.


----------



## 4th estate (5 Nov 2008)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply.

I will have a look at all your suggestions.


----------



## philzer (11 Jan 2009)

[broken link removed] are Irish dealing with French campsite companies


----------



## philzer (11 Jan 2009)

philzer said:


> [broken link removed] are Irish dealing with French campsite companies


----------



## Concert (11 Jan 2009)

[broken link removed] or just google vacancesoleil, brilliant site, same campsites as main operators but half the price.


----------



## mariagalway (12 Jan 2009)

We are lazy - every year we get the keycamp catalogue, google the name of any campsites we fancy and book it directly with them.  Keycamp will have vetted the campsites so you will be safe with any of them.


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 Jan 2009)

www.campingdecognac.com
[broken link removed]
www.les-remparts.com


----------



## Hello2203 (19 Jan 2009)

No need Hello France has vetted the sites for you and will match any reasonable price to obtain you business. Their Mobile Homes are cottage style with decking and above the the company is bonded and you have a comeback if needed. Check with them first before you book anything. www.hellofrance.ie


----------



## philzer (19 Jan 2009)

While Keycamp and there competitors tend to be very expensive, we booked last year in Vendee with a crowd called frenchmobilehomeholidays.com and had a ball. There were three families and most of France is very kid-friendly with loads to do. 
Unfortunately Ryanair tend to be most competitive. Don't miss Puy du Fou near Cholet.


----------



## lfcjfc (20 Jan 2009)

I cant second Deli's opinion on La Sirene. we've been there three times in the last five years and seriously looking at returning this year. Apart from the first time, we booked directly with the campsite everytime and found it to be considerably cheaper than keycamp.
My sister raves about Grand Metaire also mentioned here, but personally its a little too far North for me to risk the weather.


----------



## deli (20 Jan 2009)

I think there is a bit of confusion here, there are 2 La Sirene Campsites, one in Normandy/ Brittany area and one in the south of France in Argeles sur mer, Languedoc. It was the latter that I was referring to !! I don't think there are any connections between the two.


----------

